# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Razer gaming gear - Đồ chơi cho game thủ chuyên nghiệp

## arthome2015

Thử tưởng tượng cảm giác sử dụng cả 3 sản phẩm cao cấp bàn phím Razer Lycosa, chuột *Razer DeathAdder và bộ tai nghe* *Razer Piranha mang lại.*
Razer là hãng sản xuất những thiết bị ngoại vi cao cấp dành cho người chơi game . Khẩu hiệu của họ là "For Gamers. By Gamers". Tất cả các sản phẩm của Razer đều được đặt tên theo tên một con vật, với đặc điểm chung là bản năng sát thủ và khả năng săn mồi tàn khốc. Điều này thể hiện những sức mạnh mà một game thủ luôn muốn có.
*1.* *Razer Lycosa - Nhện khổng lồ* 
​ _- Đặc điểm kỹ thuật_ 

Bề mặt các phím được phủ 1 lớp cao su chống trơn trợtCác phím đều được gắn đèn led, có thể thay đổi tùy mục đích sử dụngCó thể tạo macro cho tất cả các phímĐiều khiển ứng dụng bằng TouchPanelKhi chuyển sang chế độ gaming phím Windows tạm thời bị khóa (rất có lợi với game shooting hay RTS)Tích hợp 10 profile có thể thay đổiPhím siêu mỏng sử dụng công nghệ Hyperesponse1000Hz Ultrapolling, tương đương với độ trễ 1msTích hợp cổng audio-out, 1 mic-in và 1 USBKích thước: 469mm (L) x 168mm (W) x 15mm (H) - khi không gắn miếng lót tay và 469mm (L) x 221mm (W) x 15mm (H) - khi gắn kèm miếng lót tay._- Ngoại hình bên ngoài_
Hộp của Razer Lycosa khá nổi bật với tông màu xanh đen, tên của sản phẩm được tráng bạc và in chìm trên hộp.
​ Trong hộp gồm có đĩa driver, giới thiệu và hướng dẫn kèm 2 decal của Razer, những thứ này được đặt trong một túi giấy đen. Bàn phím được bọc một lớp bảo vệ để tránh trầy xước.
​ ​ _- Thiết kế, đặc điểm nổi bật_
Lycosa được thiết kế khá gọn mắt và tương đối nhẹ. Không cần cài đặt driver, chỉ cần cắm vào là chạy.
Miếng lót tay được gắn bằng 4 con ốc vào bàn phím, hơi bất tiện nếu muốn tháo ra.
Ngoài ra Lycosa còn có thêm 1 jack audio, 1 jack mic (chuẩn 3,5mm) và 1 jack USB 2.0.
​ TouchPanel dùng để điều khiển đèn led với 3 mức độ: tắt (không khuyến khích vì các ký tự trên bề mặt rất mờ), WASD on (chỉ bật led trên các phím WASD) và bật toàn bộ led.
​ ​ _- Thử nghiệm & đánh giá_
Lycosa được thiết kế khá tốt, phím bấm mỏng và có độ nảy cao. Trong quá trình sử dụng không hề phát tiếng động.
Toàn bộ bề mặt được phủ cao su tăng độ ma sát, tránh được những trường hợp bấm nhầm nút do trơn trợt.
Khi nháy nút với tốc độ cao không còn bị hiện tượng kêu "bíp" báo hiệu máy không thể thực hiện được.
Giá tham khảo: 97 USD
*2.* *Razer DeathAdder - Rắn đuôi chuông*
​ _- Thông số_
Được thiết kế cho game thủ thuận tay phải, DeathAdder có kich thước 128mm (L) x 70mm (W) x 42,5mm (H)
Sử dụng cảm biến hồng ngoại (infrared sensor) thay cho cảm biến bằng laze như trước. DeathAdder có 1800 DPI
Sử dụng cổng USB mạ vàng , 1000HZ Ultrapolling giúp cho tốc độ truyền dữ liệu chỉ còn 1ms.
​ _- Đặc điểm_
Thiết kế tiêng cho game thủ thuận tay phải và có thể cầm trọn trong lòng bàn tay. Bề mặt được phủ một lớp cao su chống trơn trợt tuy nhiên rất dễ dính bẩn.
Mắt cảm ứng của DeathAdder sử dụng tia hồng ngoài và được đặt giữa chuột làm tăng độ chính xác khi sử dụng.
​ Hai phím bấm thông thường được thiết kế hơi lõm xuống để dễ đặt ngón tay. Ngài ra còn thêm 2 nút chức năng bên trái chuột.
Logo Razer nằm trên thân chuột và nút cuộn có khả năng phát sáng nhờ đèn led bên dưới.
Feet được làm bằng chất liệu Teflon, giảm tối đa ma sát khi sử dụng
Sử dụng driver của DeathAdder game thủ có thể dễ dàng thiết lập 5 profile riêng biệt hay tùy chỉnh DPI ngay khi đang chơi game.
_- Đánh giá_
Chuột thiết kế khá vừa tay, di chuyển mượt.
Loại hoàn toàn khả năng trỏ chuột bị khựng khi di chuyển quá nhanh.
Lớp cao su trên thân chuột tăng ma sát với bàn tay, cầm rất "đã" nhưng cũng nhanh bám bụi.
Có thể lưu config ngay trong chuột, rút ra cắm sang máy khác không cần config lại.
Thiết kế khá bắt mắt.
Giá tham khảo: 68 USD
*3. Razer Piranha - Cá hổ sát thủ*
​ ​ _- Thông số từ nhà sản xuất_
Headphones:
Tần số đáp ứng: 18 - 22,000 Hz
Trở kháng: 32 Ohms
Sức ép của âm thanh (@ 1 kHz, 1 Vrms): 114 dB
Dây cáp: 3.0 meters
Microphone:
Tần số đáp ứng: 80 - 15,000 Hz
Bộ thu âm (@ 1 kHz, 1V/Pa): -38 dB
Trở kháng: ~2 kOhms
_- Đặc điểm_
Giao tiếp của Piranha là jack 3,5mm cho cả headphone và mic, một cổng USB để cung cấp điện cho 2 đèn led xanh phía bên ngoài headphone.
​ ​ Điều khiển âm lượng khá nhỏ và có logo của Razer ở trên.
​ Dây của Piranha dài 3m và được bọc cao su tạo cảm giác mềm mại.
Chụp tai có kích thước vừa phải, không trùm hết ra ngoài vành tai, có thể gây đau tai nếu không quen.
_- Nhận xét_
Là headphone dành cho gamer nên có thể thấy Piranha không dành cho ... nghe nhạc, bass khá yếu.
Piranha thể hiện rõ sức mạnh của mình trong game, tiếng súng, rocket, và đặc biệt là tiếng bước chân kẻ địch trong Counter-Strike được thể hiện rất sắc nét.
Mic của Piranha sử dụng công nghệ lọc tạp âm khá tốt, tuy nhiên âm thanh thu lại khi phát ra không giống nhau lắm.
Cảm giác nhìn bộ ba gear của Razer tạo sự hưng phấn và tinh thần sẵn sàng đọ sức với bất kỳ đối thủ có đẳng cấp nào.
Giá tham khảo: 76 USD

----------

